# rb26dett intallation timelapse video



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

My first timelapse experiense, hope you like it :wavey:

YouTube - Timelapse RB26dett installation


Juhis
molsa.pictures.fi


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Good video that, Did they run the engine in on the track then ?


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Julio2906 (Mar 18, 2009)

Very good watch indeed


----------

